# Angeklagte gestehen Dialer-Betrug mit Millionen-Beute



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67456


> Im Prozess um einen Internet-Pornocoup mit einer Beute von rund 3,2 Millionen Euro haben zwei Männer aus Dänemark die Tat zugegeben. Die beiden Angeklagten hätten vor Verhandlungsbeginn ein schriftliches Geständnis abgelegt, sagte der Staatsanwalt vor dem Amtsgericht Hamburg-St. Georg am Freitag. Im Gegenzug habe er den Männern im Alter von 38 und 64 Jahren eine Freiheitsstrafe von zwei Jahren sowie von einem Jahr und sechs Monaten zur Bewährung und eine Geldbuße von insgesamt 2,1 Millionen Euro angeboten. Die Richter beraten nun, ob sie der Vereinbarung zustimmen wollen.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Gehört das zur HAS?


----------



## stieglitz (16 Dezember 2005)

Am besten gefällt mir der letze Absatz:


> "*Das Unternehmen war verlustreich*", sagte die Verteidigerin des 64-jährigen Angeklagten. Die beiden Männer hätten vorab viel Geld investieren müssen. Das Geschäft habe erst im Laufe der Jahre Gewinn abwerfen sollen. Die Angeklagten sitzen zur Zeit in Untersuchungshaft. Sie leben seit mehreren Jahren in Spanien. (dpa) / (pmz/c't)


Mir kommen gleich die Tränen.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört das zur HAS?


Der Summe und dem Ort nach höchstwahrscheinlich 
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/051021_01.php


> Wie die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft herausfand, bezahlten rund 44.000 Betroffene die Rechnungen – und spülten den Tätern so knapp 3,3 Millionen Euro auf die Konten.


Heise hat keine Verlinkung angegeben.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten gefällt mir der letze Absatz:
> 
> 
> > "*Das Unternehmen war verlustreich*", sagte die Verteidigerin des 64-jährigen Angeklagten. Die beiden Männer hätten vorab viel Geld investieren müssen. Das Geschäft habe erst im Laufe der Jahre Gewinn abwerfen sollen. Die Angeklagten sitzen zur Zeit in Untersuchungshaft. Sie leben seit mehreren Jahren in Spanien. (dpa) / (pmz/c't)
> ...


Mich auch, aber vor Lachen. :vlol: So ist es Recht.


----------



## stieglitz (16 Dezember 2005)

Aber davon:


> Wie die Hamburger Staatsanwaltschaft herausfand, bezahlten rund 44.000 Betroffene die Rechnungen – und spülten den Tätern so knapp 3,3 Millionen Euro auf die Konten.


müsste doch ein erkleckliches Sümmchen übrig geblieben sein.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (16 Dezember 2005)

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin eher schockiert über so manche Aussage in diesem Artikel. Vor allem "Es waren Priester, Nonnen und auch viele Frauen dabei, die angeblich diese Erotik-Abonnements hatten, und da fragt man sich, lügen die alle". Da bleibt mir echt der Mund offen stehen. Ich falle unter keine dieser Gruppen, also wenn ich da geschädigt worden wäre und mit mir nur Männer, wären wir dann alle Lügner gewesen? 
Und das Strafmaß?  Wie können da Bewährungsauflagen gestellt werden? Verbietet man den Typen, aus Mallorca auszureisen und sie müssen sich einmal die Woche bei der dortigen Polizei melden? Diese Strafe hätte ich auch gern. 
Mal so zum Verständnis: die 2.1 Mille Strafe, die gehen doch nicht an die Opfer. Haben diese schon ihre Kohle erhalten? Ich denke doch mal sicher nicht, oder? 

Grüße

Sascha


----------



## SEP (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gehört das zur HAS?


Scheint so:

"Die Ermittlungen und eine Hausdurchsuchung in den Firmenräumen der beiden Angeklagten deckten den Angaben zufolge schließlich ein ausgeklügeltes System für erwerbsmäßigen Betrug auf: Die beiden Männer hätten präparierte Werbebanner im Internet geschaltet. Wer darauf geclickt habe, sei automatisch auf eine ebenfalls präparierte Erotik- oder auch Lifestyle-Seite weitergeleitet worden. Dadurch habe sich ein versteckt installiertes Einwahl-Programm automatisch gestartet, mit dem der Nutzer von ihm selbst unbemerkt bei der Festnetznummer einer Firma angerufen habe. Der Anruf sei dort gespeichert worden und Grundlage für die komplette Datenermittlung des Internet-Nutzers gewesen."
(http://www.xdial.de/arch/2005/kw50/s19802.html; ebenso http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/127725/)

Passt jetzt doch zu meinen Erinnerungen ... [Nacheditiert nach Kurzrecherche ...]


----------



## sascha (16 Dezember 2005)

Sollten schon die HAS sein:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=310
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=100
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=163


----------



## stieglitz (16 Dezember 2005)

Aus dem Heise-Forum zu diesem Thema.
Diese Problematik hat sich mir bisher noch gar nicht erschlossen:
 


> Erschreckend: Deutschen IT Start-Ups geht zu früh die Puste aus
> Schaulustiger (168 Beiträge seit 19.5.04)
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/go.shtml?read=1&msg_id=9480504&forum_id=89526


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

weitere wortgleiche Artikel 

http://www.xdial.de/arch/2005/kw50/s19802.html
http://www.verivox.de/news/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=12574
http://www.handelsblatt.com/pshb?fn=tt&sfn=go&id=1158045
http://www.dnn-online.de/multimedia/drc.html?p=/multimedia/4699_158981.html
http://www.szon.de/news/multimedia/aktuell/200512160667.html




			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Heise-Forum zu diesem Thema.


Der Altkanzler ist mit Gas beschäftigt, nicht mit heißer Luft


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (16 Dezember 2005)

*Heise-Artikel*

Ich hätte dazu eher "Glosse" gesagt...


----------



## Antidialer (16 Dezember 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde es eher zum heulen!

Gewerbsmäßiger 1000facher Betrug, Schaden im Millionenhöhe, und die kommen mit Bewährung davon? Wo bitte ist da der Rechtsstaat?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> und die kommen mit Bewährung davon? Wo bitte ist da der Rechtsstaat?


Noch ist das Urteil nicht gesprochen


> Die Richter beraten nun, ob sie der Vereinbarung zustimmen wollen.


vielleicht haben die Richter eine andere Sicht der Dinge als die STA...

cp


----------



## dvill (16 Dezember 2005)

Schon entschieden: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67484

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Dezember 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Schon entschieden: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67484



Unwürdiges Fehlurteil. :kotz: 

Die Verbrecher mit null-auf-null rausgehen zu lassen ist extrem unabschreckend.

[...edit....] 

Mit massiv kotzenden Grüßen
L.

_rechtlich bedenkliche Unterstellung gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

> Der Richter betonte, ihm sei insbesondere die Geldstrafe wichtig, da sich das Betrugsgeschäft damit "wohl als Nullsummenspiel für die Verurteilten" herausstelle. Dies habe eine "Pilot- und Warnfunktion" für andere potenzielle Täter.
> 
> Die beiden Angeklagten erklärten vor der Urteilsverkündung: "Es tut mir leid."* Die erwirtschafteten Geldsummen wurden nach Angaben von Staatsanwalt Spendel jeweils unmittelbar nach Eingang über Umwege auf ausländische Konten geschafft und konnten nicht sichergestellt werden. *Prinzipiell hat allerdings jeder, der eine der betrügerischen HAS-Rechnungen bezahlt hatte, nun die Möglichkeit, die Summe auf zivilrechtlichem Wege von den Tätern zurückzufordern.


Realsatire pur, die Jungs zischen wieder ab nach Spanien und lassen sich´s von der Beute 
wohlergehen. Wo da die abschreckende Wirkung liegen soll, entzieht sich mir.
Die Bezeichnung "erwirtschaftete Geldsummen" ist besonders gelungen....
Das Urteil ist in meinen Augen  eine  Ermutigung, mit dubiosen Geschäften User abzuzocken.  

cp

PS: Hamburg scheint in Bezug auf Rechtsprechung  sehr  eigenwillig zu sein...


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Hamburg scheint in Bezug auf Rechtsprechung  sehr  eigenwillig zu sein...



So langsam gewöhnt man sich daran, das aus Hamburg immer mal wieder Urteile kommen, die alleine mit der Gesetzeslage nicht zu erklären sind... :stumm: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2005)

In einem englischen Forum habe ich gerade geschrieben, dass mir selbst in meiner Muttersprache das Vokabular fehlt, diese skandalöse Entwicklung zu kommentieren. Wahrscheinlich würde ich, sollte ich es versuchen, nicht mit einer Bewährungsstrafe davon kommen...


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Sportfreund2004 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so zum Verständnis: die 2.1 Mille Strafe, die gehen doch nicht an die Opfer. Haben diese schon ihre Kohle erhalten? Ich denke doch mal sicher nicht, oder?


Eben doch, aber nicht automatisch.





> Prinzipiell hat allerdings jeder, der eine der betrügerischen HAS-Rechnungen bezahlt hatte, nun die Möglichkeit, die Summe auf zivilrechtlichem Wege von den Tätern zurückzufordern.


Das bedeutet, man nimmt sich einen Anwalt und der beantragt (einschl. seinen Kosten) den Schaden bei der StA HH. Das geht natürlich nur so lange, bis das Geld aufgebraucht ist. Wer zuerst kommt malt zu erst und die letzten beißen die Hunde!


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2005)

Zählten zu den "Investitionskosten" auch:

1) Kosten für den Dialer, zahlbar als Lizenzgebühr an die Firma ***
2) Kosten für die Werbebanner, gezahlt u.a. von der zwischengeschalteten Firma n** b** m**  an den Hamburger Internetprovider und Portalbetreiber f* ???


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das bedeutet, man nimmt sich einen Anwalt und der beantragt (einschl. seinen Kosten) den Schaden bei der StA HH. Das geht natürlich nur so lange, bis das Geld aufgebraucht ist. Wer zuerst kommt malt zu erst und die letzten beißen die Hunde!


Welches Geld, ich hab den Eindruck du hast den Bericht nicht gelesen: 


> Die erwirtschafteten Geldsummen wurden nach Angaben von Staatsanwalt S. jeweils unmittelbar nach Eingang über Umwege auf ausländische Konten geschafft und konnten nicht sichergestellt werden.


Schon mal versucht einem nackten Mann in die Tasche zu fassen, bzw Konten in der Karibik oder sonstwo
aufzuspüren? 


> Prinzipiell hat allerdings jeder, der eine der betrügerischen HAS-Rechnungen bezahlt hatte, nun die Möglichkeit, die Summe auf zivilrechtlichem Wege von den Tätern zurückzufordern.


Radio Eriwan, im Prinzip ja...  
( Das grenzt an Verhöhnung der Geschädigten ) 


cp


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Geld...


Na das hier:





> eine Geldbuße von insgesamt 2,1 Millionen Euro


Sollte die Geldbuße nicht bezahlt werden, geht es eben doch in den geschlossenen Vollzug. Wie die StA HH allerdings Ansprüche von Geprellten wieder gut macht und ob überhaupt, wird sich noch zeigen. Das mit der Geldbuße ist ja in der Tat so eine Sache, auf die hat der Bürger mMn keinen Anspruch, ersatzweise für seinen Schaden.

Was mich viel mehr noch interessiert ist der Deal, den die StA mit den Beschuldigten gemacht hat. Da dürfte wohl ein vollumfängliches Geständnis bei rausgekommen sein und ein paar dänische "Nebengeräusche" sicher auch.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte die Geldbuße nicht bezahlt werden, geht es eben doch in den geschlossenen Vollzug.


Auf welchem Planeten lebst du eigentlich? Selbst wenn es in den Vollzug ginge, hieße das schlimmstenfalls nach zweidrittel 
wieder in Freiheit, bei "guter Führung" bereits früher und in HH bestimmt auch noch offener Vollzug mit Freigang 
Das sitzen die auf der linken Backe ab.... 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2005)

Deine Hoffnung in Ehren, Reducal. Glaubst Du Dir das selber? Ich frage mich ohnehin (genauso wie beim Fall des schon verurteilten HAS-lers), was denn überhaupt gestanden werden konnte, was man nicht schon gewusst hat...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655

Das Hamburger Urteil ist IMHO skandalös, nicht nachvollziehbar und stinkt bestialisch zum Himmel.


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2005)

Ein wenig erinnert mich das an den spätmittelalterlichen/frühneuzeitlichen Ablasshandel.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ...was man nicht schon gewusst hat...
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655



...und noch was - kann sich eigentlich noch jemand an den ersten ernsthaften Thread erinnern? Was hat man sich damals gekeult, hat hinterfragt, und gepostet, was das Zeug hält - eines ist auf jeden Fall geblieben, nämlich die Gewissheit, dass ohne dieses Forum hier und seine Aktivisten heute überhaupt kein Urteil da wäre. Wenn das die "anna" noch erleben könnte...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Dezember 2005)

Mir kommt ein fataler Gedanke: 

Nehmen  wir mal an, die Geldbusse würde gezahlt, dann hätte Vater Staat einen  satten Reingewinn
und die eigentlichen Opfer schaun in die Röhre. Wenn man da nicht ins Grübeln kommt....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das die "anna" noch erleben könnte...


...dann wäre sie hoffentlich genauso sauer wie ich... vielleicht wurde anna aber (im Gegensatz zu mir) inzwischen erwachsen und versucht, wie man das halt als Erwachsene so macht, aus diesem Hamburger Urteil 'ne ordentliche Weißwurstbrotzeit zu machen.


----------



## IM (16 Dezember 2005)

Na da hat man "Dänen" es aber mächtig gezeigt.

Nachdem das Urteil nun gesprochen ist können die beiden ja ihr Geld in Gasaktien investieren.

Im Steuerparadies "Kanton Zug" sollen sich ja schon einige angesiedelt haben. Mit TOP Führung an der Spitze.

Und wenn die Geschädigten ihre Forderungen nicht bekommen - nicht gleich durchdrehen  - denn es könnte sein das Schäuble mit Panzern und Soldaten die Staatsanwaltschaft bewacht  - soll ja bald möglich sein.

Zukünftig brauchen die Dänen ja auch keine AutoDialer mehr. Dann geht das Rechnungsstellen ja sogar Europaweit bei 450 Millionen Einwohnern in Europa.

Man muss eigentlich nur noch einen Weg finden an die 2 Jahre gespeicherten Daten aus E-mail / Internet oder Telefon zu kommen.

Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Dezember 2005)

noch was fiel mir auf: 





> Tatsächlich hatten sich die beiden Dänen mit ihrer Geschäftspraxis zunächst laut Staatsanwaltschaft in einer „rechtlichen Grauzone“ bewegt.


Das aber hat MSP gestanden:


> Der 38-jährige Däne und Kopf des Unternehmens hatte zuvor zugegeben, dass er Internetbenutzer mit präparierten Werbebannern automatisch auf Erotikseiten weitergeleitet hatte. Dadurch habe sich ein *versteckt installiertes Einwahlprogramm automatisch gestartet*, mit dem der Nutzer *von ihm selbst unbemerkt* bei der Festnetznummer einer Firma angerufen habe. Der Anruf sei dort gespeichert worden und Grundlage für die komplette Datenermittlung des Internetnutzers gewesen.


(Quelle: Handelsblatt)

Ist das eine Grauzone oder hat's der Richter [edit: Bzw StA R*S*] einfach immer noch nicht verstanden? Ich komme auf eine Seite und es macht klick und der dialer ruft bei PG Media an und das ist eine "rechtliche Grauzone"???

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=36724#36724


> Fakt ist:
> Es erhalten nur Kunden Rechnungen die entsprechende Erotik Seiten besucht haben und sich dort AUSDRÜCKLICH mit den AGB´s und den Preisen einverstanden erklärt haben.


Aha.

s.a.
http://www3.mdr.de/plusminus/240204/dialer.html
(24.2.2004)


> Wie fängt man sich den Dialer ein?
> Der Dialer versteckt sich hinter Werbebannern auf irgendwelchen Internetseiten. Ein Klick auf einen solchen Werbebanner, schon wird der Dialer ausgeführt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass er in Erotikportalen auf seine Opfer lauert. Erotikportale verweisen auf irgendwelche Erotikangebote im Internet. Es ist aber nicht auszuschließen, dass der Dialer auch auf erotikfreien Internetseiten platziert wurde. Bei den Polizeidienststellen und Verbraucher-Zentralen haben sich besonders viele Internetsurfer beschwert, die über AOL oder über Freenet ins Internet gehen. Bei unseren Dreharbeiten stellten wir fest, dass beim Anbieter "Freenet" tatsächlich ein Link auf ein Erotikportal bestand, auf dessen Seite der Dialer versteckt ist.
> 
> Achtung Täuschung!
> Während unserer Recherchen stoßen wir auf scheinbar widersprüchliche Informationen: Sowohl die HAS als auch die PGmedia weisen darauf hin, dass der Dialer doch völlig korrekt sei und sowohl den Preis als auch die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB) darstelle. Erst wenn man diesen zugestimmt habe, könne eine Einwahl auf die Frankfurter Nummer erfolgen. Und in der Tat: Wer das Dialerprogramm st-olb000XX.exe isoliert ausführt, dem werden die AGB´s und der Preis angezeigt. Wir wollten aber auch wissen: Wie verhält sich der Dialer im Internet? Also eingebunden in irgendeine Webseite. Und siehe da: Der Dialer versteckt sich hinter Werbebannern, wird komplett im Hintergrund ausgeführt. An keiner Stelle tauchen Geschäftsbedingungen und Preise oder gar die Frankfurter Festnetznummer auf. So wird auch verständlich, warum so viele Dialeropfer nicht wissen, wann und wo sie sich den Dialer eingefangen haben.


 Hat der Autor N*P* etwa Stuss erzählt???


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2005)

heise schrieb:
			
		

> Der Richter betonte, ihm sei insbesondere die Geldstrafe wichtig, da sich das Betrugsgeschäft damit "wohl als *Nullsummenspiel* für die Verurteilten" herausstelle. Dies habe eine "Pilot- und Warnfunktion" für andere potenzielle Täter.



Ist das mit dem "Nullsummenspiel" vielleicht ein neuer Rechtsgrundsatz? Da werden sich ein paar zwielichtige Gestalten aber freuen.
So nach dem Motto: Wenn wir nicht erwischt werden, ist es gut und wenn schon, dann stehen wir mehr oder weniger gleich gut oder schlecht wie zuvor da.

Das wäre bei Geschwindigkeitübertretungen beim Autofahren interessant. Wird man erwischt, zahlt man nix, sondern fährt halt die nächsten Kilometer langsamer. Ist ja dann auch ein Nullsummenspiel, weil man dadurch nicht schneller ans Ziel kommt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

wer ist eigentlich der 64-jährige? ich kenne nur die 64-jährige. Hmm.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

> In einem ungewöhnlich rasch einberaumten Strafprozess wurden am heutigen Freitag Nachmittag vom Amtsgericht Hamburg-St. Georg erstmalig Dialer-Anbieter wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs und Datenveränderung verurteilt. Angeklagt waren zwei Dänen, die ihr dubioses Geschäft in Deutschland von Mallorca aus steuerten.



http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html


> ...§ 263
> Betrug
> 
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird *mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.*
> ...



http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html
Computerbetrug:


> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. (...)
> (3) Wer eine Straftat nach Absatz 1 vorbereitet, indem er Computerprogramme, deren Zweck die Begehung einer solchen Tat ist, herstellt, sich oder einem anderen verschafft, feilhält, verwahrt oder einem anderen überlässt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



zur Strafbemessung:


> schärfende Umstände:
> a) *Vorleben*: hohe Rückfallgeschwindigkeit, viele einschlägige Vorstrafen, Faulenzer und Schulschwänzer, Hang, Straftaten zu begehen, weil man sich bereits an ein Leben als Krimineller gewöhnt hat, Bewährungsversager, keine geregelte Berufstätigkeit, keine Interessen in der Freizeit außer Wirtshaus und Biergenuss, Lehre abgebrochen, Ehefrau wird im alkoholisierten Zustand regelmäßig verprügelt,
> [hier: Einsatz von Autodialern z.B. schon im Jahr 2000 - siehe ICSTIS]
> 
> ...



Das Urteil, zwei Jahre auf Bewährung, erscheint mir als Laie nicht mit diesen Ausführungen vereinbar. Mir erscheint es so, als wären hier bewusst oder nicht zum Vorteil einer Partei die vorhandenen Rechtsgrundsätze nicht gerecht angewandt worden.


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Mir kommt ein fataler Gedanke:
> 
> Nehmen  wir mal an, die Geldbusse würde gezahlt, dann hätte Vater Staat einen  satten Reingewinn
> und die eigentlichen Opfer schaun in die Röhre. Wenn man da nicht ins Grübeln kommt....
> ...


Stimmt nicht ganz: § 823 BGB:





> *§ 823 BGB - Schadensersatzpflicht
> *
> (1) Wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig das Leben, den Körper, die Gesundheit, die Freiheit, das Eigentum oder ein sonstiges Recht eines anderen widerrechtlich verletzt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des daraus entstehenden Schadens verpflichtet.
> 
> (2) Die gleiche Verpflichtung trifft denjenigen, welcher gegen ein den Schutz eines anderen bezweckendes Gesetz* verstößt. Ist nach dem Inhalt des Gesetzes ein Verstoß gegen dieses auch ohne Verschulden möglich, so tritt die Ersatzpflicht nur im Falle des Verschuldens ein.



*Anerkanntes Schutzgesetz:§ 263 StGB (Betrug):





> *§ 263 StGB - Betrug*
> 
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> ...


Die Betroffenen können jetzt ganz entspannt Zivilklagen gegen die Verurteilten anstrengen, die auch mehrheitlich Recht einfach zu gewinnen sind - und die Zahlungstitel haben dann 30 Jahre Vollstreckungs-Gültigkeit ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

Wie sieht das praktisch aus? Wenn MSP jetzt z.B. ein britisches Telekommunikationsunternehmen verkaufen würde, würde dann diese Einnahme zur Zahlung dieser Titel verwendet werden? Dann sollten sich die Geschädigten aber mal beeilen. Oder kann man den Zahlungstitel gegen ein Bildchen in einem Erotikmuseum eintauschen, wenn es dem Verurteilten gehören würde? das wäre dann halt weniger sinnvoll für Priester und Nonnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Betroffenen können jetzt ganz entspannt Zivilklagen gegen die Verurteilten anstrengen,
> die auch mehrheitlich Recht einfach zu gewinnen sind - und die Zahlungstitel haben dann 30 Jahre Vollstreckungs-Gültigkeit ...


Soweit die Theorie, wie die Praxis aussieht zeigt der Alltag, sei mir nicht böse, aber das sind 
für mich Märchen aus Tausend und einer  Nacht:  "Sesam öffne dich.." 

Den Titel können sich die Betreffenden einrahmen, an der Wand aufhängen oder auf den Schreibtisch stellen.
in 30 Jahren ist der einer  der beiden 94...
Eine Bekannte von mir hat  auch so einen Titel, der "Herr" lebt in Saus und Braus, fährt dicke Edelkarossen 
und hat keinen Pfennig Geld...

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil, zwei Jahre auf Bewährung, erscheint mir als Laie nicht mit diesen Ausführungen vereinbar. Mir erscheint es so, als wären hier bewusst oder nicht zum Vorteil einer Partei die vorhandenen Rechtsgrundsätze nicht gerecht angewandt worden.


Gegenrede hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

Ich zahle keine "speedtickets", weil ich nicht mal Auto fahre. Aber ich habe erst letzte Woche 20 Euro an die Münchner Verkehrsbetriebe gezahlt. Ich habe seit 5 Jahren ein übertragbares Abo und hatte am 2.12. noch nicht den Dezemberschein eingepackt.
Schaden für die Münchner Verkehrsbetriebe: 0,00 Euro
(Ich habe an der Zahlstelle ganz nett geplaudert und die von 40 auf 20 Euro reduzierte Gebühr auch bezahlt, weil es ja schliesslich mein Fehler war, zu dem ich auch stehe)

Es geht übrigens auch in anderen Gerichtsverfahren "nur um Geld" - also wäre Deine Gegenrede nur fair, wenn sie Gleiches mit Gleichem vergleicht (also eben einschlägige Fälle und nicht Mord mit Betrug). Da hast Du als Jurist sicher mehr Hintergrundwissen als ich. 

Als boulevardesk bezeichnet sehe ich meine Kritik dennoch unter Wert gewürdigt

(Nachsatz: Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ein Teil meiner Wut auch verletzter Eitelkeit entspringen mag. Denn dieses Urteil zeigt, dass es wenig bringt, öffentlich die Verfolgung der Hintermänner betreiben zu wollen. Wenn dabei nämlich hinten nur solche Urteile rauskommen, lohnt sich weder der Aufwand noch das Risiko, bei der "Hintermännerbloßstellung" übers Ziel hinaus zu schießen und dem Forum Ärger zu machen. Lernprozess folgt nach Abklingen der Wut  )


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

[hierher verfrachtete Gegenredengegenrede]


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ist nicht gut. Sonst würde ich mich ja nicht so aufregen. Hier meinte ich übrigens ausdrücklich _nicht_ den aktuellen Fall aus Hamburg aus dem anderen Thread, sondern einen älteren Fall in Hamburg, der eben im Sande verlaufen ist, was er meines Erachtens in München nicht wäre. Wenn Du so willst: Ein Lob für "meine" Münchner, die ich erst unlängst kritisiert habe.



> Ich finde das Hamburger Strafurteil nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen vollkommen ok


 Verstehe ich nicht - aber Du bist der Fachmann und ich nehme das durchaus zur Kenntnis und nehme an, Du würdest es anders sagen, wenn es anders wäre. Ich setze dabei wohl zurecht voraus, dass Dir die Vita des Verurteilten halbwegs bekannt ist, auch seine geschäftliche.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=129726#129726


			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Hamburger Strafurteil nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen vollkommen ok - Leute, es geht "nur um Geld",


Nochmal sorry, das seh ich völlig anders.  Abertausende  sind in Angst, Verunsicherung, Schrecken 
und mit Sicherheit auch familiäre  Krisen versetzt worden. Hier das Ganze auf rein pekuniäre Ebene 
 abzuwiegeln ist nicht in Ordnung. Das Gericht hat IMHO einfach nicht berücksichtigt, das es sich um eine
neue "Qualität" des Betruges handelt. Es ist eben nicht eine Feld,Wald und Wiesenabzocke. 


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Einige Rechnungs-Empfänger meldeten sich allerdings auch bei der Polizei. "Es waren Priester, Nonnen und auch viele Frauen dabei, die angeblich diese Erotik-Abonnements hatten, und da fragt man sich, lügen die alle", sagte der Staatsanwalt. So sei die Polizei auf den Betrug aufmerksam geworden.


Was wäre wenn keine Priester, Nonnen und  "auch viele Frauen" dabei gewesen wären?
Wären die Herrschaften  bis heute noch aktiv, da Männer anscheinend  alle Lügner sind?
Waren sie einfach nicht sorgfältig genug in der Auswahl der Adressen? 

cp


----------



## A John (17 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Gegenrede hier.


... Und ausserdem  wurden ja auch nur ganz normale Bürger abgezockt.
Wie hätte das Urteil wohl ausgesehen, wenn eine Großbank, oder gar der Fiskus das Opfer gewesen wäre?

Wenn der Heise- Artikel stimmt, wurden von 3,2 Mio Gewinn 2,1 Mio abgeschöpft.
Bleibt nach meiner Rechnung ein Restgewinn von 1.1 Mio.
Sorry, aber für 1,1 Mio (machen wir es glatt, 1 Mio) nehme ich auch 2 Jahre auf Bewährung.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Heise- Artikel stimmt, wurden von 3,2 Mio Gewinn 2,1 Mio abgeschöpft.


Wenn der dpa Artikel stimmt (alle Veröffentlichungen stammen (mit einer  Ausnahme = DS) 
wortwörtlich aus ein und derselben Feder= dpa )
ist überhaupt nichts "abgeschöpft" 


			
				dpa schrieb:
			
		

> Die erwirtschafteten Geldsummen wurden nach Angaben von Staatsanwalt S.
> jeweils * unmittelbar nach Eingang *über Umwege auf ausländische Konten geschafft
> und konnten *nicht *sichergestellt werden.



cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

> Der Däne, der in Spanien lebt, will die Summe innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen überweisen. Sein Komplize erhielt ein Jahr und sechs Monate auf Bewährung und eine Geldstrafe von 100 000 Euro


 (Handelsblatt)
Dieses Geld wird fliessen. Und dann? Abwarten und das Beste hoffen, auch für die Betroffenen, die weder Priester noch Nonnen noch Frauen waren und daher erst einmal unter dem staatsanwaltschaftlichen Unwahrhaftigkeitsverdacht standen. Das Geld muss aber nicht aus dem ergaunerten Geld stammen, was die Frage aufwirft, ob man denn überhaupt den Kopf der Betrüger gefunden hat... oder nur den mallorcinischen Statthalter der "seit 1988 aktiven" "anderen"?


----------



## A John (17 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der dpa Artikel stimmt (alle Veröffentlichungen stammen (mit einer  Ausnahme = DS)
> wortwörtlich aus ein und derselben Feder= dpa )
> ist überhaupt nichts "abgeschöpft"


OK. Ich hätte auch schreiben können: für (mindestens) 3,2 Mio Beute werden 2,1 Mio Strafe fällig. Kein schlechtes Geschäft.
IMO ist das kein Urteil, sondern Strafvereitelung.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/17/818874.html


> Der Däne, der in Spanien lebt, will die Summe innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen überweisen.


stimmt, da bleiben 1,2 Mio übrig. Von zurückerstatten an Geschädigte steht da nichts, also ist zunächst mal Vater Staat der 
Hauptgewinner in dieser Lotterie, denn in dem Moment, wo er auf freiem Fuß ist, was wollen wir wetten, wohin die Reise geht...

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

Hong Kong oder Brasilien wäre logisch, aber er hat ja auch Familie... Interessant auch: was passiert mit den Firmen, die es ja weiterhin gibt (und die ich jetzt auch nicht wieder nennen will...). Und wer ersetzt ihn für die deutschen Anbieter hochfrequentierter Internetseiten als Werbesponsor?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

Seltsam auch, dass der Dialer st-newb*** noch registriert ist... (newb= new biz???)

http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1338642


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

http://www.welt.de/data/2005/12/17/818874.html


> Aufgrund der Vielzahl der Opfer könne das Geld nicht erstattet werden.


Das ist also schon mal sicher..


> Insgesamt seien rund 358 000 Rechnungen und Mahnschreiben verschickt worden.


Das sind natürlich auch schon beträchtliche Betriebskosten...
Alles in allem: die Staatskasse partizipiert  wie bei jeder Lotterie und auch "anrüchigen" Geschäften
in jedem Fall. Also dürfen sich die Geschädigten damit trösten, etwas zur Linderung des desolaten 
Haushaltsetats  beigetragen zu haben.


----------



## sascha (17 Dezember 2005)

Ein kleiner Hintergrundbericht zu diesem Prozess und dem Deal zwischen Angeklagten und Staatsanwaltschaft:



			
				Dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Fahnder und die Dialer-Mafia*
> 
> Ein schadenfrohes Grinsen konnten sich die Ermittler nicht verkneifen. „Von Deutschland habe ich die Schnauze voll“, meinte M. P., nahm seine Koffer und buchte die nächste Maschine nach Mallorca. Der 38-Jährige, frisch verurteilte Dialer-Betrüger, verließ das Amtsgericht Hamburg St. Georg am Freitag als freier Mann. Zwei Jahre auf Bewährung und zwei Millionen Euro Geldbuße lautete das Urteil gegen den Drahtzieher der Firma „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme“ (HAS). Hochgerechnet 3,2 Millionen Euro Schaden hatte der Däne in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 mit Auto-Dialern und fingierten Rechnungen angerichtet. Eine Bewährungsstrafe scheint da gering zu sein. Doch die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg ließ sich auf den Deal sehr gerne ein. „Die Wirkung dieses Urteils auf andere Betrüger wird verheerend sein“, sind sich die Fahnder sicher. Aus gutem Grund...



Zum kompletten Bericht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=311


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2005)

dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> Allein für die Platzierung ihrer Werbebanner bei großen Onlineportalen wie Freenet oder AOL hätten die beiden Täter bis zu 1,5 Millionen Euro bezahlt.


Das sind wohl die lachenden Dritten.

Sauber am Geschäft partizipiert, natürlich nie etwas gewusst, die Beschwerden diesbezüglich wahrscheinlich einfach nicht verstanden. Augen zu und mitverdient. So läuft das Geschäft.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

Dialerschutz.de schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Wirkung dieses Urteils auf andere Betrüger wird verheerend sein“,
> sind sich die Fahnder sicher.


Ihr Wort in Gottes Gehörgang, wenn das stimmen würde, warum gibt es dann immer wieder neue 
"Geschäftsmodelle"? Dass der Herr jetzt ins Kloster geht und Buße tut, bzw einer ehrbaren  Tätigkeit nachgeht, 
ist ein löblicher  Gedanke (gerade zur Weihnachtszeit) ,  allein mag ich da nicht so recht dran 
glauben und  die anderen glauben  eben  nicht daran, dass man sie  erwischt , sonst wären die Fahnder ja arbeitslos...

"Der Mensch ist böse von Jugend auf" (1. Mose 6, 1 und 8, 21) " 

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

selbst gelöscht


----------



## dvill (17 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Herr jetzt ins Kloster geht und Buße tut, bzw einer ehrbaren Tätigkeit nachgeht, ist ein löblicher Gedanke (gerade zur Weihnachtszeit) , allein mag ich da nicht so recht dran glauben und die anderen glauben eben nicht daran, dass man sie erwischt, sonst wären die Fahnder ja arbeitslos...


Ins Kloster gehen wird der nicht, aber eventuell ein besseres Revier suchen. Es gibt Länder, die nicht über ein gut funktionierendes Forum wie dieses hier verfügen.

Dort gibt es größere Spielräume als hier seit einigen Monaten.

Die schwarzen Schafe werden schnell lernen, wo es langgeht:


			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Zukünftig brauchen die Dänen ja auch keine AutoDialer mehr. Dann geht das Rechnungsstellen ja sogar Europaweit bei 450 Millionen Einwohnern in Europa.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem: die Staatskasse partizipiert  ...
> in jedem Fall.


Allenfalls zum Teil, denn mEn waren hier die Ermittlungskosten so hoch, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Geldbuße wohl schon aufgebraucht sind, z. B. durch die "Inanspruchnahme Dritter" und die Logistik bei den Ermittlungen.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, aber für 1,1 Mio (machen wir es glatt, 1 Mio) nehme ich auch 2 Jahre auf Bewährung.
> 
> Gruß A. John



Ich würde sogar auf die Bewährung verzichten... denn ich müsste dafür über 20 Jahre arbeiten  :x


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2005)

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw32/s18214.html

fand ich erst heute


> Eine Verhinderung des Dialer-Schadens wäre vermutlich für einen Bruchteil dieses Betrages möglich. Man bräuchte dazu keine neuen Hundertschaften an Polizisten, keine neuen und umstrittenen Gesetze. Einige wenige IT-Spezialisten und diverse PCs wären vermutlich genug. Diese müssten ein System analog zu Microsofts HoneyMonkey aufbauen, und dann auf Ergebnisse warten. Deren Analyse ist dann die Aufgabe klassischer Polizeiarbeit: Erste Hinweise auf mögliche Täter liefern die Registrierungsdaten der Domains, oder die Abrechnungsdaten der Provider. Weitere Hinweise gibt es dadurch, dass Websites oft zu Netzwerken verlinkt sind, oder Schadcode von Drittsites nachladen. Auch die Schädlinge selber enthalten Spuren: Etwa die Einwahlnummer bei Dialern oder geöffnete Ports und Registrierungs-Webserver bei Trojanern.
> Neue Gesetze sind nicht nötig. Das Absuchen des Internets nach Inhalten ist auch für die Polizei legal, das Anlegen einer Datenbank mit verdächtigen Websites ebenfalls. Ein sich versteckt installierender und agierender Dialer oder Trojaner dürfte - je nach genauem Ablauf - gleich gegen mehrere Strafgesetze verstoßen. Einschlägig erscheinen dem Autor insbesondere §263a StGB (Computerbetrug), §271 StGB (Mittelbare Falschbeurkunung), §303a StGB (Datenveränderung) und §303b StGB (Computersabotage). Selbst dann, wenn man bei gemeinschaftlich verwalteten Websites den genauen Täter nicht ausfündig machen kann, sollte die Beweislage zumindest ausreichen, um den Weiterbetrieb der Dialer bzw. Dialernummern zu verhindern, und die Geldströme zu kappen.


Klein-Aka nannte das vor längerer Zeit schon 'mal "aufsuchende Dialerforschung" 

Ach so, das ist ja nicht direkt thematisch passend...

Den link dazu fand ich im Teltarif-Kommentar zu MSP:
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw50/s19827.html



> Auch ist mit der jetzigen Lösung keineswegs gesichert, dass alle illegalen Gewinne abgeschöpft werden. Bei früheren oder anderen "Geschäften" könnten ebenfalls hohe Beträge ergaunert worden sein, die genauso über Auslandskonten in Sicherheit gebracht wurden, wie die Erträge aus dem verhandelten Dialer-Betrug. Spätestens nach Erfüllen der Bewährungsauflagen haben die Täter das Recht, ihren Wohnsitz in eines der bekannten "Paradiese für schräge Vögel" zu verlegen, wo sie nicht allzusehr fürchten müssen, dass die restlichen Gelder doch noch beschlagnahmt werden. Andererseits: Der Staatsanwalt konnte den Verbleib der Einnahmen aus dem Dialer-Betrug nicht ermitteln. Hätten die Täter nicht freiwillig die hohe Geldbuße bezahlt, wären sie nach dem Absitzen der Strafe auf jeden Fall gen Südsee gereist, um ihre Millionen abzuheben, und es sich anschließend gutgehen zu lassen.
> Somit bleibt das flaue Gefühl, dass der Staat keine "scharfen Waffen" hat, um Computerbetrug zu unterbinden.



off-topic:
http://www.mediabit.de/cd/piraterie/report50.html


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> fand ich erst heute
> 
> 
> > Diese müssten ein System analog zu Microsofts *HoneyMonkey* aufbauen, und dann auf Ergebnisse warten.


Man kennt das, blos fehlt es am Interesse zu derartigen Experimenten (wegen der generell verbreiteten Ahnungslosigkeit) genauso wie am Material, den finanziellen Mitteln und vor allem dem Personal.
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89680#89680 


> ...man postiert einen jungfräulichen PC mit üblichen Komponenten sowie einer transparenten Firewall und loggt im *Honeypotprinzip* sämtliche Aktivitäten beim Surfen im Internet mit...


----------



## IM (18 Dezember 2005)

Heute kamen die Bilder des Jahres im ZDF.

(Album 2005 von 19:15 Uhr - 20:15 Uhr)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/16/0,4070,3181392-6,00.html

Bei folgendem "Rückblick" musste ich direkt an das Forum und diesen Thread denken:
*Schiedrichter H. wurde dieses Jahr verurteilt.

Mit seinem Betrug hat er  "verdient": 31000 Euro + 1 Farbfernseher *

Verurteilt wurde er zu *2 Jahre 5 Monate* ohne Bewährung.



Ohne Kommentar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2005)

###########


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2005)

Es wird den Hamburgern relativ wurscht sein, aber aus UK vernahm ich, man sei "stunned" über die Entwicklung. Man denke daran, die Sache "genau zu studieren". Immerhin gab es 2004 rund 11,000 Beschwerden in UK und man geht dort davon aus, dass Firmen des Dänen für bis zu 20% der Summe der Dialerfälle aus 2004 verantwortlich sein könnten und dass der Schaden europaweit "im zweistelligen Millionenbereich" (in Pfund) liegen könnte...
Man sei im übrigen erstaunt darüber, dass die deutschen Ermittler ausdrücklich betonen, wie bedeutsam es gewesen sei, dass erstmals der Einsatz von "Auto-Dialern" zugegeben wurde. Denn der Einsatz von Autodialern durch eine Firma des Dänen sei in UK schon seit 2002 bekannt:


> Monitoring by the Secretariat found that one of the URLs from which the service could be obtained contained a dialler that downloaded automatically without authorisation and connected to a premium rate number without the knowledge or consent of the user


(_Eine Überprüfung der Regulierungsbehörde fand heraus, dass eine URL, über die der Dienst abgerufen werden konnte, einen Dialer enthielt, der automatisch und ohne Zustimmung downgeloadet wurde und ohne Wissen oder Billigung des Nutzers mit einer Mehrwertenummer verbunden hat_)
Quelle: ICSTIS, "Monthly Report", No. 87, Februar 2002, S. 15).



> Sun Telecom did not respond directly to the breaches but expressed a desire to comply with the Code.


 (_Sun Telecom hat nicht direkt auf die Rechtsverletzung [den Vorwurf der ~] reagiert, drückte aber seinen Begehren aus, die Rechtsbestimmungen einzuhalten_). (ebenda)


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2005)

http://www.rtvp.de/news-20051217-prozess-internet-betrueger-319.html


> Opfer müssten nun zivilrechtlich Klage einreichen - aber selbst das wird wenig bringen, die Täter sind nun ohnehin pleite und auch weiterhin schwer greifbar!"


 Von wem stammt den dieser Quatsch? Dass sie jetzt wieder schwer greifbar sind, hätte man ja verhindern können und dass "er" pleite ist, kann ich einfach nicht glauben...


> Der Prozess vor dem Amtsgericht jedoch zeigt nun: Die Männer haben nichts davon: "Das wird für die ein Fiasko - hoch defizitär", beschreibt Spendel. Denn neben einer Geldstrafe von 2,1 Millionen Euro und Haft auf Bewährung sind die Firmen auch geschlossen und die Internetseiten schon lange gelöscht! Da die Männer angeblich beschauliche, fast biedere Leben zum Beispiel in Spanien führen, wollten sie unbedingt unerkannt bleiben


 bei der "Branchenmesse" in Mallorca neben den "Großen" der Szene war er nicht so gschamig. :evil:

Entweder in den unzähligen Berichten zu dem Fall steht viel "Dazujournalisiertes" - oder aus Hamburg kam jede Menge komisches Zeugs. ..


----------



## A John (20 Dezember 2005)

> Somit bleibt das flaue Gefühl, dass der Staat keine "scharfen Waffen" hat, um Computerbetrug zu unterbinden.


Der Staat verfügt durchaus über geeignete Waffen, sie kommen aber hauptsächlich aus 2 Gründen nicht zur Anwendung:
1.) Die Justiz bekommt keinen Druck, weil weder ein lobbybewehrter Großkonzern (z.B. aus der Musikindustrie), noch staatliche Stellen (z.B. Fiskus) geschädigt wurden.

2.) Wenn 1.) nicht zutrifft, der Fall aber hinreichend komplex ist, werden die Urteile regelmäßig im Hinterzimmer ausgedealt. Die Gerichte und StAen werden dazu praktisch genötigt, weil sie sonst davon ausgehen müssen, dass der Prozess nach jahrelangem herumtaktieren im Sande verläuft, oder durch irgendeinen (provozierten) Formfehler platzt.

Zudem sind viele Richter gerade beim Thema Computer und Internet hoch befangen und ohne jedes Verständnis. Sie bekommen Herzrasen bei der Vorstellung, jahrelang mit Begriffen wie "Dialer" oder "IP-Adresse" traktiert zu werden.

Im vorliegenden Fall dürfte auch die StA froh über den Deal sein, weil sie wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel formalrechtlich Verwertbares hatte. 
Die Behauptung allerdings, die verhängte Strafe wäre für die Täter ein Fiasko, zeugt entweder von eiskalter Volksverdummung oder bodenloser Naivität.
Nach Presseberichten haben die Täter (ihre Verteidiger) freiwillig 2,1 Mio angeboten, wenn dann Ruhe ist. Mir erzählt niemand, dass die sich freiwillig an den Bettelstab bringen.

Der Hinweis, die Opfer könnten gegen die Täter zivilrechtlich vorgehen, ist zwar formal richtig, defacto aber blanker Zynismus.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Im vorliegenden Fall dürfte auch die StA froh über den Deal sein, weil sie wahrscheinlich eh nicht viel formalrechtlich Verwertbares hatte.


Eine persönliche Meinung, mehr nicht! Wenn man sich dahingegen das Ergebnis des sachverständigen Gutachten betrachtet, könnte man auch zu einer ganz anderen Meinung neigen.


----------



## A John (20 Dezember 2005)

Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine persönliche Meinung, mehr nicht! Wenn man sich dahingegen das Ergebnis des sachverständigen Gutachten betrachtet, könnte man auch zu einer ganz anderen Meinung neigen.


Deshalb formalrechtlich mit Unterstrich.
Das Gutachten mag belegen, dass in der EDV zig hunderttausend Adressdatensätze von Opfern gefunden wurde. Belegt es aber auch exakt, wer genau wann, für was und wie viel bezahlt hat? Lässt sich für jeden einzelnen Datensatz eindeutig belegen, dass die jeweils erfolgte Zahlung zu Unrecht gefordert wurde? Der Anwalt wird notfalls beantragen, alle in der EDV gefundenen Personen als Zeugen zu laden. Dem kann das Gericht natürlich nicht Folge leisten und da haben wir schon die erste Revisionsfalle.
Das Gutachten mag auch belegen, das (mindestens) 3,5 Mio Einnahmen über Einzahlungen von jeweils 30 – 80 EUR erfolgt sind. Sagt es auch etwas darüber aus, welchen dieser (nimmt man das Mittel) ca. 70.000 Einzahlungen genau ein Betrug zu Grunde liegt und wie hoch genau die Schadenssumme ist?
Der Anwalt wird jeden Cent bestreiten, der nicht hieb und stichfest nachgewiesen wurde.
Und Geld über Briefkastenfirmen auf Offshore-Banken zu verschieben, ist erstmal auch nicht illegal.
Das Gutachten mag haarklein und präzise die technische- und zeitliche Abfolge aufzeigen. 
In wieweit sich daraus für *jeden Einzelfall* eindeutig strafbares Handeln nachweisen lässt, ist aber eine ganz andere Frage.

Die sicher richtige Aussage: "Insgesamt gesehen, haben die nachweislich eine gigantische Sauerei abgezogen", gibt formalrechtlich nicht allzuviel her.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2011)

Ach, das ist ein schöner alter Thread. Aber manchmal gräbt man so etwas aus wie einen guten Knochen. Ist eigentlich die nette Badewanne des "Paten des Dialerbetrugs" schon fertig? ("piscina de Santa Ponça"=Hallenbad von Santa Ponsa)

Er findet ja offenbar auch genug Zeit für andere Aktivitäten, nach seiner rätselhaften Mitwirkung bei der Story vom pleite gegangenen Skype-Gründer...

zur Badewanne:
http://ultimahora.es/mallorca/notic...-anos-despues-de-poner-la-primera-piedra.html

zum Thema Skypegründer:
http://www.fyens.dk/article/1068916:Business-Fyn--Millionanklager-efter-Nyhedsavisens-doed

anders als die Richter, die lächerliche Bewährungsstrafen verhängen und gut ist's, bin ich in steter Sorge um die Resozialisierung des dänischen Dialerkönigs...

P.S.: ich habe gerade erfahren, dass die Badewanne mittlerweile endlich genutzt wird 
http://www.diariodemallorca.es/part...arios-5-meses-despues-inaugurarse/655765.html


----------

